# Lots of ducks here in cameron marsh



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

DUCK SEASON HAS BEEN OUTSTANDING THE FIRST 16 DAYS

Our new 10 thousand acre lease in lower southwest Cameron Parish is really paying off for our hunters. This very large open marsh is full of Wigeon grass which is a subaquatic vegetation plant that ducks love to eat. We have harvested over 2400 of the fast flying waterfowl the first 16 days of season. We have harvested well over 120 beautiful Canvas Backs early on this year with most of them headed to the taxidermist. Our per day per blind average is a little over 13 birds.

This is a first class gentlemanâ€™s hunt (never get your feet wet) call toll free at 888.762.3391 and check availability. We still have a few spots open between now and the end of the first split which is December 2nd .

â€œYOU WANT DUCKS ? - WE GOT DUCKSâ€

Here are a couple of pictures and you can see them all by clicking here: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

